# LF Galveston/FreePort Offshore August 21-23



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

All-

Looking for Offshore Freeport or Galveston Ajs/Tuna. Have own equipment. Experienced. Ofcourse will help with costs and cleaning.

Jeff 8326931583


----------

